# My dream machine- coming true!



## itsme_Bernie (May 3, 2013)

Ok Friendly Machinist Folks-

I have barely been keeping bottled up for a whole frickin week, that by sheer luck, by the fortune of good people in the world, one eye on Craigslist, and sheer desperation on my part, I have finagled an almost pristine, fully loaded with tooling, 1965 4 foot floor model Heavy Ten!  And I am picking it up tomorrow!  

I never dreamt I would have EVER been able to acquire such a beautiful machine as this.  He included all his accessories- center and follow rests, really nice chucks, turret tailstock!, QCTP, full set of SB Collets, all kinds of cutters and indexable tools, I haven't even gone through yet.

 I am only actually putting out a few hundred dollars, my old beater 10L (which I love, but can't miss this this opportunity!), some other small machines I don't want, and some future labor/favors.  

I have barely slept this week.  

I will surely post pictures of the move, although I it will be pretty straightforward.  

The guy I am buying it from is a great guy, and I live pretty close to him, so I told him he can come use it any time.  I really hope he does.  

I hope you guys can help me learn to take proper care of a truly lovely machine.  I will be asking!
Let's see if I can successfully attach pics here, from when I went back to measure it for the move..

HOLY CRAP!!


Bernie

The thing is barely dirty!  Turret tailstock too!  Mint!



Hand scrape marks on the compound and crosslide!! 



Cool micrometer stop mount I asked about here last week- I hadn't seen one before:


----------



## Tony Wells (May 3, 2013)

Very, VERY nice! Almost showroom! You'll enjoy just staring at that one for a while. And hate getting it dirty for the first time.


----------



## ddushane (May 3, 2013)

That's cool, I love it when people get blessed like that, I know you'll enjoy it!

Dwayne


----------



## RandyM (May 3, 2013)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## stevecmo (May 3, 2013)

Yeah, that looks like a pretty good deal.

:roflmao:

Remind me not to negotiate with you.  Very nice score!


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 3, 2013)

Thanks so much guys!  My world really came together to make this possible.

 I just want to do some good work on it to justify it coming to me!  I'll be moving it this afternoon.  A beautiful spring day to move a machine!


Bernie


----------



## core-oil (May 3, 2013)

You bet it is a dream machine, It looks as though it was just out of South Bend's works  -- Enjoy.


----------



## mikey (May 3, 2013)

Dang, Bernie ... you suck!!!!

Your Karma is so good - enjoy your awesome lathe.


----------



## ozzie46 (May 3, 2013)

JScott said:


> Congratulations and good luck on your move. Make sure the straps are tight and easy over the bumps!  :goodjob:



I can see it now. What do mean "driving to *slow* for conditions" Officer?? :roflmao::roflmao:

 Ron


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 3, 2013)

Thanks so much guys!

Not many pics because the guys failing health put us in a bit of a rush to get out, but I can tell you this- 

I kept the lathe in one piece because he has a really incredible rubber synthetic belt. 

This floor model lathe is incredibly heavy compared to my bench model 10L machine.  If you can believe it, I have the whole headstock end sitting on one 1000 pound rated U-Haul dolly I rented for seven dollars!  Incredibly strong!

My friend and I used come alongs To get it up into the trailer, and we strapped the crap out of it, Still sitting on the dollies.  The trailer has grooves on the floor and is holding the dollies in place left-right.  (Pics below)

Now just a safe drive home and a downhill slope to my nice flat garage shop!

Funny thing is, as I'm driving I can see my friend in the car behind me through that big spindle hole of the lathe!!  Hyah hah hah!


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 3, 2013)

Makes me wanna spend "A Weekend at Bernie's" :roflmao:


----------



## Chainsaw Driver (May 3, 2013)

Congratulations,  here's to many successful projects.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 3, 2013)

absolutely beautiful!
you da man!!!


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 3, 2013)

I don't know what year this crank -up car jack is from, but it has saved the day many, many a time!  I just had to get the tailstock feet planted safely first.







It is really late...  My girlfriend has been incredibly patient...     But the lathe is home safe, in place, and more pics and descriptions tomorrow!  

Bernie


----------



## Rbeckett (May 4, 2013)

Patience and willingness will always show the way.  Congrats on such a great score.  I too stumbled up on a machine with a similar story and can only thank the powers that be for making it possible.  Good luck getting it home and all set up and I hope it does and is all you hopel.  Now you have to pass on an opportunity to someone else when you get the chance, so your Karma remains good and you can be the recipient yet again.

Bob


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 4, 2013)

Thank you Bob

Wait until I tell you the longer version.  It really is a story of a number of people all being good and helpful to each other.  Three people are happy now!  Can't beat that pile of happiness.

I am friends with the seller now, and already told him to come use his machine any time.  He only lives 20 minutes away! M


Bernie


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 4, 2013)

Hey Bernie! YOU SUCK! Ok got that out of the way, what a great story and a great find of a beautiful machine. I love old machinery, I have scored 2 but I never seem to find one with any tooling. She's a beaut for sure, clean her up and oil everything and take care of that piece of history. Congratulations.


----------



## Ray C (May 4, 2013)

You don't need a patient GF when you're moving stuff like that -you need a strong one!

(good luck w/the machine)...



Ray


----------



## road (May 4, 2013)

SWEEET !    It's great you found a new friend.  Oh and the previous owner friend too.... 

                 as for the girlfriend  lets us know... I've been looking for one. 
               I ment the lathe ...  LMAO

:man:


----------



## 1 of U (May 4, 2013)

Hello,

that is a nice machine , should give years of service .

if you dont mind could you give a ball park on the price 

in case i ever run across one that nice , i know you area plays a good 

part of the price aswell , city verses rural sellers / buyers .

Thanks 1 of U 

Jess


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 5, 2013)

Hey Jess

I actually didn't pay for it  straight like that (long story)..  

I see lathes like this going for about $4G with no accessories sometimes.  This guy was asking less than $3G loaded up like crazy.

Imam going to sell or part out my old one, as the ways are warn but the mechanics are all running great.

Bernie


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 5, 2013)

Look at this crazy SB accessory I never saw before!  Even though mine is a 1965, this accessory is in the 1960 catalog:







This crazy, heavy Turret toolpost that replaces the compound.  Very beautifully made!  Wow.  I'm not selling it, but has anyone seen this for sale and know what it is worth?  Not much comes up on Google or eBay.

It looks as though the guy had dupes of quite a few things that I won't need, like some spindle to MT2 Sleeves etc.  I may consider selling them, as they are like new.


Bernie


----------



## keithmifflin (May 5, 2013)

itsme_Bernie said:


> Look at this crazy SB accessory I never saw before!  Even though mine is a 1965, this accessory is in the 1960 catalog:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The tool post would most likely bring about $150 to the right buyer and the turret around $350, again to the right buyer.  Most of us are not looking for turret accessories but if you need one you need it.  Keith:thumbsup:


----------



## MadTrapper (May 7, 2013)

I am a great believer in "what goes around comes around". Obviously you are a nice guy who deserves this. Pleased for you and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Todd (May 7, 2013)

if you do decide to sell the 10L spindle to mt2 adapter sleeve i would like to buy it from you.  i am in the philly area and could come pick it up or something.  send me a pm if you are interested.

Thanks

Todd


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 7, 2013)

Todd said:


> if you do decide to sell the 10L spindle to mt2 adapter sleeve i would like to buy it from you.  i am in the philly area and could come pick it up or something.  send me a pm if you are interested.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Todd



Hey Todd!

When I finish testing things and make sure what I am keeping is actually runs "true" etc I will write you back about it.

If we do it, I'll mail it you- too much gas coming from Philly!  


Bernie


----------



## SE18 (May 7, 2013)

I like your enthusiasm! Last april 2012 I got my first lathe, tore it completely down, cleaned it; and actually put it back together after many anxiety attackes!!!!

your lathe is a lot better than my 9A but hey, they're all good!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Todd (May 8, 2013)

itsme_Bernie said:


> Hey Todd!
> 
> When I finish testing things and make sure what I am keeping is actually runs "true" etc I will write you back about it.
> 
> ...



sounds good to me, yea gas is gas thats where a company car comes in handy ha.  nice machine its a good score


----------



## rw1 (May 17, 2013)

Bernie,

That is a great story.   What makes it so it the friendship and commitment to treat the machine with the utmost of care.

That is a nice Micrometer.   South bend used that design so the operator could really get the apron deep upfront as needed.   Congrats and enjoy your machine, and invite your seller friend up often to share in some memories.


----------

